
Front-end development is not a problem to be solved - PretzelFisch
https://css-tricks.com/front-end-development-is-not-a-problem-to-be-solved/
======
commandlinefan
I can memorize different tag names and attributes, and look at how other
people have used HTML & CSS to achieve beautiful designs, but I've come to the
conclusion that there's an artistic sensibility in actually using them that I
just don't have and will never be able to cultivate. I wish that front-end
"design" wasn't such a lowly-regarded skill; I'll always be able to create
rock-solid applications that are as ruthlessly efficient and reliable as
possible, but they'll never be pleasant to use unless somebody who CAN produce
aesthetically pleasing designs can work with me to produce a finished product.

~~~
user68858788
I second the sentiment of wishing design was more valued. It's a shame,
really, that the majority of engineers look down on something that is so
essential to customer experience.

~~~
brailsafe
Engineers aren't the ones paying for design, it's not their praise that's to
be won.

------
jaredcwhite
Hear hear! As wonderful as it is that we can build applications on top of the
open web platform, we must never forget that the web's greatest strength is
that is is a universal network of _documents_ — readable by cross-platform
document viewers (aka browsers). The interactivity on top of those documents
is what makes the concept so unique, so powerful. No other application
platform or format by any vendor can claim anything close to this. That's why
we need to treasure HTML, CSS, etc. These standards enable universal
understanding and sharing of web documents. I can "view source" this very
Hacker News page I'm writing on, and I can see why there's a text box here and
a button below that and comments below that. I can find out why the Hacker
News nav bar at the top is orange, and why there's a beige background color
underneath. Never, ever underestimate the importance of that. Front-end
development isn't some crappy bag of hurt we need to minimize. It's a glorious
exploration of all that is possible on the web.

------
erik_seaberg
I sympathize, but this is a lost cause. Javascript apps have pretty much
killed the World-Wide Web of interoperable hypertext.

~~~
AzzieElbab
Really? How about css and html together are a horrible mismatch when it comes
to writing even a halfassed gui

~~~
brailsafe
Why?

------
sunstone
It's more of chore to be avoided.

